# Sick Patricia!



## FlyingPollock (Jan 30, 2012)

Two or three days ago this Patricia looked like she was in a submissive position, flatened out and head down). Now it's moving slow, very slowly and it's eyes are half-shut. It's was in a tank with another unseeded pat but I've quarantined it now. It s diet is fruit flies and springtails with the occasional bean beetle feeding. It's got a healthy size (gut) but seems to be losing ground!

Please help, thanks.


----------



## FlyingPollock (Jan 30, 2012)

Pic of the frog in question


----------



## zreedman (Apr 8, 2006)

in the pic what is that little green ball on the leaf? it looks like slow release fertilizer pellet sometimes in potting soil. If so is it possible some type of reaction? Someone more knowledgeable will hopefully chime in. 

Best of luck.


----------



## FlyingPollock (Jan 30, 2012)

zreedman said:


> in the pic what is that little green ball on the leaf? it looks like slow release fertilizer pellet sometimes in potting soil. If so is it possible some type of reaction? Someone more knowledgeable will hopefully chime in.
> 
> Best of luck.


It is potting soil, so there's a good chance it's a slow release fertilizer. The frogs have been in that tank with that soil for 10 months or so, so I'm not sure if that's the issue. It's tank mates seem to be thriving.


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

That looks like a fertilizer ball. Potting soil is never a suitable substrate for any dart. I would remove the frogs from tank and rebuild it with proper vivarium substrate. And be sure to process any and all plants to remove any unwanted pesticides, fertilizers or microfauna. A frogs skin is a semipermeable membrane that allows water and other water soluble chemicals to transfer directly into their body. Those fertilizer balls will slowly leech chemicals into your substrate and could easily kill your frogs given enough time. I hope your frog recovers.


----------



## FlyingPollock (Jan 30, 2012)

I've emptied their tank, rinsed everything thoroughly, traded in the proper substrate and am awaiting my leaf litter. In the mean time I've transferred the occupants to quarantine tanks (3 Patricia's ), the sickly pat. is in a half shaded tank. Is there anything else I can do for it? 

P.s. She's not hopping she's crawling when she moves (which isn't often) and sporadically opening and shutting her mouth.


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

I wouldn't just replace the substrate i would tear down and completely rebuild the entire enclosure. I hate to say it but it looks like the frog is not going to make it. I would try and contact a vet. Im sorry to hear about your frog. Please keep us posted. NeHerp has lots of pages describing proper plant processing and vivarium construction. New England Herpetoculture LLC - Articles & Guides I hope this helps.


----------



## FlyingPollock (Jan 30, 2012)

toadlicker00 said:


> I wouldn't just replace the substrate i would tear down and completely rebuild the entire enclosure. I hate to say it but it looks like the frog is not going to make it. I would try and contact a vet. Im sorry to hear about your frog. Please keep us posted. NeHerp has lots of pages describing proper plant processing and vivarium construction. New England Herpetoculture LLC - Articles & Guides I hope this helps.


I completely tore apart the tank, everything got a complete detox overhaul, I even through out the wood just incase it soaked up anything toxic. I can't believe I had potting soil in there. I've got a dozen Viv's and all of them have proper substrate except for that one, what was I thinking!


----------

